# NXZT Kraken X53 Summt



## elementz (9. April 2021)

hey

meine neue Kraken x53 hat ein sehr monotones Geräusch.
Es kommt von der Pumpe.
Klingt wie Spuelfiepen.

Auf niedrigeren Drehzahlen ist Sie nicht hörbar.
Da mein PC auf dem Tisch direkt neben mir steht und das Sharkoon Case 0 Dämmung hat hört man Sie direkt bei Drehzahl.

Ist das normal´?
Kein Rasseln wie man von defekten Pumpen kennt.
Eher ein hochfrequentes Summen.

Stört mich nicht da ich mit HS spiele und im Office runterdrehe aber soll natürlich während einer Gamingsession nicht den Geist aufgeben.
Auf Mikroaufnahmen hört man nur rauschen leider.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2021)

Die meisten Pumpen summen etwas wenn man sie hoch dreht. Aber wenn du sie offensichtlich runter regeln kannst: Lass sie doch auf dem angenehmen Wert.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2021)

elementz schrieb:


> hey
> 
> meine neue Kraken x53 hat ein sehr monotones Geräusch.
> Es kommt von der Pumpe.
> Klingt wie Spuelfiepen.



Wie Olstyle schon meinte ... es kommt wirklich von der Pumpe und hat nichts mit Spulenfiepen zu schaffen. In einem leisen Raum bei voller Drehzahl immer (Kann sich sogar durch Resonanzen bis zum wirklich nervenden Geräusch entwickeln ), das kann dir jeder Aquarianer bestätigen und deren Pumpen laufen alle ungedrosselt 24/7.

PS: Das hat sich dir nicht bei der Regelung der Pumpe durch Logik erschlossen?


----------



## elementz (10. April 2021)

Wenn ich Sie unten lasse wirds recht warm..
Sonst würde ich das natürlich machen..

Die Kurve ab Werk steht in CAM (NXZT Programm ) schon bei 100 ab 50C
Drunter kühlt das Teil sehr sehr bescheiden


----------



## Downsampler (11. April 2021)

Vielleicht Luftblasen in der Pumpe?


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2021)

Kannst du die Pumpe denn überhaupt separat regeln oder ist das kombiniert mit den Lüftern? Letzteres würde natürlich erklären warum die Kühlleistung geregelt so stark nachlässt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. April 2021)

Zumindest bei der Z53 kann man getrennte Regelkurven vorgeben (solange CAM läuft), die X53 sollte bis auf das fehlende Display identisch sein. Ich habe bei 60 Prozent bereits ungefähr eine Halbierung der Lautheit gegenüber 100 Prozent gemessen, aber mit Lüftern @1,0-Sone nur 1,3 K höhere Temperaturen. Bei 20 Prozent war sie noch einmal deutlich leiser (im montierten Zustand 0,1 Sone statt 0,3 Sone @60 beziehungsweise 0,6 Sone @Serie), aber auch deutliche 6 K wärmer (55 °C statt 49,3 °C respektive 48,0 °C). Von daher würde ich versuchen, unter 2.000 U/min bei mittleren Temperaturen zu bleiben. Aber für Silent-Freaks ist das Produkt allgemein nicht optimal.








						[PLUS] Acht Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Test
					

PCGH Plus: Der Kampf zwischen AMD und Intel hat Endkunden in den letzten Jahren eine rasant steigende CPU-Leistung eingebracht, aber auch die durchschnittliche Abwärme steigt immer weiter.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------

